
Show HN: bmux, a MacOS tray app that lets you save and persist browser sessions - lucaspauker
https://github.com/shashank2000/bmux/
======
lucaspauker
Have you ever wanted to save browser windows for different tasks but didn't
want to clutter your desktop? bmux is a tool that lets you create browser
environments to persist the tabs you have open.

Please let us know if you have any criticism or suggestions!

------
blrboy
This is exactly what I've needed my whole life! Thanks!

